# smb in gnome-vfs

## Bash[DevNull]

Господа, как заставить понимать URI вида smb://server в Гноме, чтобы удобно пользоваться шарами и т.д. и и.п.

Вот конквер так умеет под КДЕ, а в Гноме как?

----------

## tom-cat

нужно поставить gnome-vfs-extras

после этого в Nautilus работает network:/// и smb:///

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *tom-cat wrote:*   

> нужно поставить gnome-vfs-extras
> 
> после этого в Nautilus работает network:/// и smb:///

 

да, да - заработало.

Но, с smb он ничего не может запустить... скажем нельзя прослушать музыку или еще что-нибудь. Это реально или это у меня опять не все стоит или не до-настроено.

ЗЫ. Как задать дефолтового юзера и пароль. А то все время у меня спрашивает оных, что сильно напрягает...

----------

## tom-cat

Пока не знаю, сам разбираюсь  :Wink: 

Как узнаю, скажу    :Very Happy: 

----------

